# 1979 toro 524- (38040) rebuild.



## Swortman35! (Feb 10, 2018)

Well its been a while since joining the forum and posting my thoughts of doing a repower project. Sorry for not posting as the build took place. i just get caught up in the project. Anyway my toro has what i think is one of the best Techumseh engines HS50-67074B so taking that off and slapping some new junk motor was absolutely not an option. so i took the long long very expensive route of doing a complete breakdown and rebuild with no aftermarket engine parts. here are just a few pictures of it done but i promise ill put a nice group of pictures together to show the build when i get a few min to go through them all.








hoaned out cylinder
new standard rings 
breather assembly 
valves& springs 
head gasket
actually every engine gasket is new
new muffler
gas tank
fuel lines
carburetor rebuild 
electric starter

other than the engine

auger gear box rebuild with all new internal parts
impeller bearing with hardware. 
upgraded about 80 percent of the hardware to stainless steel
new oversized tires for tough new england weather 
belts
friction disc
lots of new bolts, nuts, bearings to make the transmission work for all 3 gears forward and 2 reverse. 
new wiring for on/off switch 
a few sticker decals
idler pulley
brake pad
shoes


the pictures i put up are from beginning


----------



## Swortman35! (Feb 10, 2018)

i also did a repower with my wifes snowblower. yes, we each have our own his and her toros 521& 524 i put a 7hp ohv Techumseh on hers. i couldn't afford another vintage rebuild right now.


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi swortman

Looks really nice. I did the predator swap on an Ariens 10000 series and I'm glad I did. I thought about a costly rebuild, but price changed my mind. I loved that Tecumseh engine, but 50 years was long enough for me.
Again, you did a great job!


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Congrats Swortman, well done sir...Very nice!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Where do you get the "Toro" Replacement Stickers?? Great looking rebuild, I have that same machine....needs an O/H, plus 724. 826 and 624 PowerShift.


GLuck, Jay


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Hats off to you keeping old iron alive and well! :eusa_clap:

Who's machine had the "Keep your ********* off of my Toro"? :biggrin:

Those old school tecs are definitely a different beast than the modern era engines; once you get them dialed-in, the really purr (and growl when needed)!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Looks good in black. 

Kudos for sticking it out with the Tec
.
.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nice work. They will both be running for another 30 years. 


Nice valve stem caps on the tires, you must be from the Northeast.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just picked up a 5 24 in great shape that just needed an impeller bearing. A 30 minute $15 fix. I got it from the original owner who just bought a new Ariens and didn't want to go through the repair. Well worth the $20 I gave for it......mine has a red engine....was the black engine standard in 79?


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Very nice work there,Swortman.I'm glad you saved the original engine,once they're gone-they're gone.


I also Have a Toro 521 that I repowered with a Harbor Freight Greyhound 6.5hp about nine years ago.As much as I like the reduced noise and fuel economy of the OHV design,I am convinced that the original Tecumseh HS50 had a good deal more torque.


Unfortunately,something managed to find its way into the cylinder of the TEC, made two huge grooves and ruined the engine.


I wouldn't mind putting a low-hour Tec. 5 or 6hp engine back on it,but I'd really like to find a good old flathead Briggs for it.Don't see many of the old Briggs in winter clothes around here any more.Last one I had was a 7hp,somebody offered me ridiculous money for it and it was gone.


----------



## Swortman35! (Feb 10, 2018)

*OH195SA- 72568G Fits great.*

i heard some say i should go with the OHV engine. well im gonna give it a try. i actually purchased a cheap replacement engine for the 524 in case my rebuild took to long and needed to throw something on my blower and it fits F'ing beautifully. the engine is a 7/8 inch shaft but for under $10 i got the 1 inch adapter for the engine pulley and i had to borrow the gas tank off my hs50 but besides that this OH195 fits nice. i hate the non adjustable carburetor but im sure one of you will confirm that i can put an adjustable carburetor on it. im gonna try it out the next snow storm and see how it works. Obviously i love my HS50 rebuild but nothing wrong with keeping clean alittle longer


----------



## Swortman35! (Feb 10, 2018)

*Decals*

I got my engine decals from -- jimenginedecals.com and the toro decals from ereplacementparts.com but id just like to add ereplacementparts took forever to get.


----------

